# Wie Heißen Die????



## Olli.P (1. Nov. 2006)

Hallo,

jetzt bebötige ich mal die hilfe der Koi-experten!!!!


Da wir ja voll die anfenger sind, sagt uns doch mal wie die nu heißen....
Danach haben wir beim Kauf garnich nachgefragt  :__ nase: 

Ich werde die Bilder einfach mal durchnummerieren....,werde wenn möglich immer 2 verschiedene ansichten hochladen...


1.
    

2.
    



3.
    

4.

     

5.

    

6.

    

7.

 

8.

    

9.

    


Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung...... 


Bitte, Bitte, helft uns... 




Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hi Olaf,

also ich bin kein Koiexperte.:

Aber:

Nr.1 und Nr. 5 sind wohl Kohaku´s, obwohl sie nicht ganz "rein" sind, wegen den schwarzen Flecken.

Nr.2 Könnte ein Showa sein. 

Nr.3 und Nr.4 

Nr.6 Könnte ein Bekko sein.

Nr.7  Shusui

Nr.8  

Nr.9 Shiro Utsuri

Das sind alles "könnte" Angaben ! 100% sagen kann ich das nicht.

Den Bildern nach sind das auch keine echten Japaner oder täuscht das?
*
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen*, aber bei echten Japaner ist die Bestimmung einfacher bzw. eindeutiger als bei Nachzuchten.

Trotzdem schöne Fische!


----------



## michaK (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hallo Olaf,
iss doch nich so wichtig wie die heißen ;
ich finde du hast echt klasse Fische !!!!!!!!!

Hast du die Fische alle auf einmal gekauft ?
( weil die alle in etwa gleich groß sind )

Wenn ja, haste bestimmt tief in die Tasche gegriffen oder ?

Gruß Micha


----------



## rainthanner (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Tschuldigung Thorsten, 
aber ich erhebe Enspruch:  




> Nr.1 und Nr. 5 sind wohl Kohaku´s, obwohl sie nicht ganz "rein" sind, wegen den schwarzen Flecken.


Natürlich nicht: Es handelt sich nicht um Shimis, sondern um Farbeinschläge. Somit 2 x Sanke.  





> Nr.6 Könnte ein Bekko sein.


Natürlich nicht: Ganz klar Shusui.  







> Nr.9 Shiro Utsuri


Natürlich nicht: Ganz klar Bekko, da kein schwarz an Kopf und Flossen. 






Also folgendes Ergebnis: 

Nummer 1 = Sanke 
Nummer 2 = Showa 
Nummer 3 = Asagi 
Nummer 4 = Showa 
Nummer 5 = Doitsu Sanke 
Nummer 6 = Hi Shusui 
Nummer 7 = Hi Shusui 
Nummer 8 = Matsuba 
Nummer 9 = Bekko 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hallo allemiteinander,


Da können wir doch mal sehen wie Dämlich wir alle sind; mich miteingeschlossen 

bei Nr. 9 ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen: das sind 2 verschiedene Fische:__ nase: !!!
Meine bessere hälfte hat mich da soeben aufgeklärt!!! Das kommt weil ich die bei der Teichvergrösserung in dieser reihenfolge rausgefangen habe 

@michaK

für alle fische haben wir zusammen 175 Euronen gelassen.

wobei die Nummern 5,8, 9.1 oder 9.2 mit 100 Euronen zugeschlagen haben.

Nr. 6 gehört unserer mittleren Tochter, der kam 15 Euronen

Die tiere Nr. 1,2,3,6,9.1 oder 9.2 haben mit je 8 Euronen zu buche geschlagen und Nr. 7 war für 10 Euronen unserer!!

Wobei die letzten allesamt Nachzuchten sind!!

Die 4 für 100 Euronen habe ich von einem Arbeitskollegen erstanden. Wobei die beiden großen Übrigens eigentlich japaner sein sollen, aber wenn nicht ist's ja auch egal.

Übrigens haben wir von denen ca. 20 Babyfische in einem Aquarium untergebracht. Mache mal noch ein Foto und bringe es hier mit rein....

Da ist's schon komisch wie unterschiedlich die Wachsen.... Mal sehen wie groß die im Frühjahr 2007 sind dann kommen die Wahrscheinlich ert mal ins Pflanzenbecken. Einen Abnehmer haben wir übrigens auch schon; die gehen dann dahin wo wir die kleineren alle gakauft haben!!! der hat uns gesagt das er die haben will!!!!



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hi Rainer!

Du erhebst Einspruch? Tse...

Aber ist schon O.K.  ... wenigstens waren ein paar richtig.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Jo,

da seid ihr alle platt wa???


im letzten bildpost ein fehler, keiner ausser meiner besseren hälfte hat's bemerkt.

selbst ich Idiot, der die Pics geladen hat, habs erst nach bemerkung der besseren hälfte gemerkt:__ nase: 

Da kann man doch mal sehen wie ähnlich sich so tiere doch sein können was????

aba wenn man die pics ganau bertrachtet fällts doch auf, man muß nur genau hingucken 

guck nochma nummer 9.1  und 9.2 :nase:


Gruß 


Olaf


----------



## redangel (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Tag, schöne Tiere, wenn auch nur Nachzuchten, wo kann man so was erwerben? Jetzt erst oder schon länger her? 
 gruß Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (3. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe die Tiere dieses Jahr im April/ Mai erstanden.

Die haben den Sommer über noch ganz schön zugelegt.

Z.Zt. hat er die Jungen aber alle im Teich untergebracht, da kannste erst im nächsten Jahr wieder welche bekommen.
Dann auch sicherlich wieder neue Jungfische.

Kann die dann aber gerne per PN die Tel.Nr. und Adresse zukommen lassen.

Der wohnt in 48... Rheine-Mesum

Gruß 


Olaf


----------



## Findling (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hallo Thomas,

warum in die Ferne schweifen...

Versuche es mal in der Töpferstraße 6 a.

Kenne zwar weder den Laden noch das Angebot, fahre aber täglich an einem entsprechenden Werbeschild vorbei. Da würden auf jeden Fall für dich keine Transportprobleme entstehen. 



Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Olli.P (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hallo,

jetzt hab ich mal ein paar einigermaßen gute bilder von unseren Babys machen können 

Die sind ja noch zappeliger als kleine Kinder 

   

   

Wenn man jetzt noch die ganz kleinen sehen könnte wär's eigentlich perfekt, aber die sind anscheinend nich gegen Agfapocket geimpft.....

Wenn ich die nochma vor die linse bekomme kommen die natürlich auch noch hier rein....


hoffendlich wachsen die großen nich weiter so schnell, sonst muß der Frühling ganz schnell wieder kommen. Sonst wird das Aquarium noch zu klein....

Im Frühling kommen die dann alle in den 1000L Pflanzenteich. Und wenn dann genug cm. drangekommen sind gehts in der großen teich rein...


Gruß 



Olaf


----------



## koidst49 (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

hallo olaf,

schau mal auf diesem link nach.

http://koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1960


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hi Daniel

Diese Seite funzt seit einigen Tagen nicht. Laut Gespräch mit Susanne arbeiten sie aber daran.



> SEITE NICHT GEFUNDEN
> Die angegebene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.



Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hallo Daniel,

der Link funzt nich...

Was gibts denn Da??? 

ich mein ich bin ja nich neugierich , aber wissen will ich es doch...........


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hi Olaf

Na ne Koi-Datenbank, unter seiner Mitwirkung erstellt. Lass dich überraschen, sie ist sehr...sehr umfangreich. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hi Werner,


hab das mal über die Startseite probiert, da gibt's ja wirklich jede menge zu lesen.

Werde da morgen mal ein wenig rumstöbern, lesen und Koi betrachten 

Soll ja wieder jede menge regen geben 

Aber was solls, ist ja nun mal die Jahreszeit dafür, leider!!!

Das ist nicht gut, wenn ich mir da meinen Teich so vom Balkon aus ansehe hab ich schon wieder jede menge neue ideen und lichtblitze was man noch alles hätte machen können.

Da ist der Ärger mit der besseren hälfte schon vorprogammiert. Man darf das Wort Teich schon gar nicht mehr erwähnen. Da geht ihr schon die Hutschnur hoch. na ja ist ja auch kein wunder, wenn man das ganze zweimal in einem jahr durchzieht....

jetzt weiß man erstmal wofür der Winter doch alles gut sein kann 

Gruß



Olaf


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*



> Da ist der Ärger mit der besseren hälfte schon vorprogammiert. Man darf das Wort Teich schon gar nicht mehr erwähnen. Da geht ihr schon die Hutschnur hoch. na ja ist ja auch kein wunder, wenn man das ganze zweimal in einem jahr durchzieht....



Siehste Olaf

Die meine hat das meckern schon längst eingestellt. Wer meckert auch gerne über Jahre? 
Dafür gabs nen Hund ,- und nu isse verräumt und mehr bei ihrem "Agility"  "Doghandling" und "Schutzdienst". Letzteres spart einem sogar noch die Hundesteuer. 
Ja ja so sind wir Schwaben halt. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Ja 
Werner,

ich weiß, aber bei uns zu hause gabs jemanden der uns den teich über 13 Jahre verwert hat!!

Und als dieses jahr zu ostern das Thema nochmal aufkam und wir endlich machen können was wir wollen, war das thema teich einmal angeschnitten und schon hatten wir einen Teich. Dann kam das eine zum anderen und uns wurde klar dass wir zu spät hier her ins forum gefunden hatten!!! Im nachhinein ist man ja immer ein wenig schlauer.

Und was man besser machen könnte sieht man immer erst hinterher wenn alles fertig ist!!!

Aber nun lass ich das ganze ersteinmal ein wenig laufen, wenn's genauso läuft wie mit meinen Aquarien bekomme ich schon noch mal einen wirklich grossen Teich

Übrigens: ein Tier mit fell kommt für meine bessere hälfte nich in frage: Tierhaarallergie!!!


Also; kommt zeit kommt rad......( großer Teich )  



Gruß



Olaf


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wie Heißen Die????*

Hi Olaf

Neuester Stand, der Link funzt wieder und das Forum ist wieder online. 

http://koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1960

Gruß
Werner


----------

